# Requesting reinforcements



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

This bomb is the type of bomb you see/hear coming for you and you know there is absolutely NOTHING you can do about it....

Yea... im calling YOU out Joey.

Enlisting will now take place

1. Cigarmonkel


[ir13] 1:36 am: there is only one person i am worried about bombing me
[ir13] 1:36 am: SmokeyNL bc i sent him 2 boxes and 4 5ers

Sadly, SmokeyNL's internet is dead... can anyone contact him? or have his addy? i will send him a friendly letter if need be.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

bigE is in... time to call in the Marines OOOORah


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

This bomb is the type of bomb you see/hear coming for you and you know there is absolutely NOTHING you can do about it....

Yea... im calling YOU out Joey.

Enlisting will now take place

1. Cigarmonkel
2. bige610

NOTE TO ALL!!!! JOEY IS GETTING INTO PIPE SMOKING!!!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

How could i resist?

1. Cigarmonkel
2. bige610
3. Wolfgang8810

lol


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

some motivation for people... a couple links

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=182468

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151252

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=157590

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162448

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=171511

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=170559

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=167653 <-- a must see

i think its time we put him in check. And payback for some of us. Keep in mind he was part of the vinotemp bomb/assassination attempt on my life.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I just bombed him a copule fivers =)...however he keeps threatening me so I MIGHT have to get back at him if I get hit


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

1. Cigarmonkel
2. bige610
3. Wolfgang8810
4. SSG.Adams

This is going to be good :tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

1. Cigarmonkel
2. bige610
3. Wolfgang8810
4. SSG.Adams
5. Av8tor152d

Air support checking in !


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

bige610 said:


> bigE is in... time to call in the Marines OOOORah


How can I not come to the aid of this War Song!

I'm in too!

1. Cigarmonkel
2. bige610
3. Wolfgang8810
4. SSG.Adams
5. Av8tor152d
6.Mugen910 (uhm...I was a desk jockey...so uhm.. my pen is mightier than a sword? :r)


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd hop on, but Joey said he has too many cigars.
Why not send him a nice hooker or something?
Better yet, bomb hid Dad. He's a cool old dude. :tu


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

shilala said:


> I'd hop on, but Joey said he has too many cigars.
> Why not send him a nice hooker or something?
> Better yet, bomb hid Dad. He's a cool old dude. :tu


No hookers, and dad hasnt smoked in about a month now.

If you really want to do something, sent some sticks to the troops instead of me. Scott is right, my vino is full and i dont need more, but appreciate the gesture.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

yea but you have no pipe tobaccy!!!!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> yea but you have no pipe tobaccy!!!!


While this is true, im not smoking my pipe more than 1-2x a week right now so i am fine with what i have.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i dont understand why you have to put this in public?


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

ir13 said:


> While this is true, im not smoking my pipe more than 1-2x a week right now so i am fine with what i have.


We have something up our sleeves joey... don't you worry.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

zemekone said:


> i dont understand why you have to put this in public?


Neither do i, this kind of thing should be conductd via PM IMO.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

zemekone said:


> i dont understand why you have to put this in public?


:tpd:

Most large scale bombing raids are organized in private. Gives the recipient a cool suprise, and doesn't have that "look at me" element for the organizer.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Most large scale bombing raids are organized in private. Gives the recipient a cool suprise, and doesn't have that "look at me" element for the organizer.


after the smack joey was talkin last night in the chat... it would be obvious who set this up and why. I also wanna make him suffer :mn:gn. This gorilla has turned sour. :chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CigarMonkel said:


> after the smack joey was talkin last night in the chat... it would be obvious who set this up and why. I also wanna make him suffer :mn:gn. This gorilla has turned sour. :chk


Not trying to rain on your parade, I know Joey is a great guy, I was fortunate enough to get to herf with him this summer. Just wanted to mention for Gorillas that might do something similar for someone in the future, that a suprise bomb is the way to go, IMHO.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Not trying to rain on your parade, I know Joey is a great guy, I was fortunate enough to get to herf with him this summer. Just wanted to mention for Gorillas that might do something similar for someone in the future, that a suprise bomb is the way to go, IMHO.


Don't get me wrong, the surprise bomb is definitely not to be underestimated and i am also a fan. Just me personally i felt this was a little different. Either way... the element of surprise is no longer present so i will have to deal with it whether i like it or not.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CigarMonkel said:


> Don't get me wrong, the surprise bomb is definitely not to be underestimated and i am also a fan. Just me personally i felt this was a little different. Either way... the element of surprise is no longer present so i will have to deal with it whether i like it or not.


Regardless, you picked an excellent target.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Regardless, you picked an excellent target.


Why thank you good sir. We went back and forth exchanging threats and he kept letting info slip left and right. Like who he is scared of currently on the forums, the new found pipe slope... i find that more reason to hit him hard :tu.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CigarMonkel said:


> Why thank you good sir. We went back and forth exchanging threats and he kept letting info slip left and right. Like who he is scared of currently on the forums, the new found pipe slope... i find that more reason to hit him hard :tu.


He is a great guy, and I think you might need to bomb him with a new Vinotemp to store all the new smokes.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> He is a great guy, and I think you might need to bomb him with a new Vinotemp to store all the new smokes.


You're really good at this, ya know it? :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

shilala said:


> You're really good at this, ya know it? :r


I got ideas....I got ideas.  :r


----------

